# QL Spaces - Crashes Loading Cubase



## gaz (Oct 5, 2014)

Is anyone else having issues with the latest QL Spaces (1.1.22). For me, just adding one instance to my Cubase project, saving, closing down and reopening the project causes Cubase to die. Reming QLSpaces resolves the problem. I tried looking for an older install of the plugin but cannot find it. Does anyone have a link to where I can download previous versions so I can see if that solves my problem?

Thanks,
Gari


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 5, 2014)

Are you on Mac or PC?


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry, I should have mentioned that I'm running on a Mac.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 5, 2014)

gaz @ Sun Oct 05 said:


> Reming QLSpaces resolves the problem.



Not sure what "reming" is. Is that a Mac thing?

Have you tried trashing your Cubase prefs? Is Spaces blacklisted for some reason?

Try pm-ing ADMIN on the SO forum and ask for an older Spaces installer.

Cheers.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 5, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Sun Oct 05 said:


> Not sure what "reming" is. Is that a Mac thing?



I took that to mean 'removing'.

gaz, have you repaired permissions on your main (OS) drive? You can use Disk Utility to do it. It often resolves weird problems / crashes like this.

I am running latest Spaces on latest Mavericks without issue. However, I am using the AU version, not VST.

Hope this helps,
Marc


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes, reming = removing. My fingers mustn't have pressed hard enough. I have a delicate touch. LOL

Thanks for the tips. I'll try the disk permissions first and go from there.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2015)

gaz said:


> Yes, reming = removing. My fingers mustn't have pressed hard enough. I have a delicate touch. LOL
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I'll try the disk permissions first and go from there.


Did you have any success with it? I have the same problem, but repairing permissions didn't solve my problem...

Thanks for your help...


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 6, 2015)

I had an issue with the update on DP9 but once I downloaded the full version from East West, removed the old one and repaired permissions it worked again. The update file seems to be the issue. I have t tried it on Cubase 8 yet but will do so later today


----------



## musicformedia (Sep 6, 2015)

Same here on PC. Can't reload any previous projects with QL Spaces in them for the past few years. Have to remove the plugin from the Cubase VSTPlugins folder and the project will load. Reloading the plugin always causes it to crash.

Never figured out a fix for it - just using Valhalla Reverb now instead


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 6, 2015)

This is an old thread that got revived. Are others still having this problem?


----------



## TintoL (Sep 6, 2015)

I also had the same problem and tried to fix it many times. The crashes would be so bad that after the crash it would damage my ilock connection. So,the immediate result would be that the license would not be recognized until I uninstalled all the ilock manager and driver and install it again.
Yes, spaces is good, but nut as good to keep trouble shooting it. I simply faced it out and changed it to B2 and VSS.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 6, 2015)

Simply have not had that issue in Logic Pro.


----------



## gaz (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm having no issues now. I don't recall exactly how I resolved it (I should really start keeping a log) but I imagine some combination of Cubase and/or QLSpaces solved it. I definitely didn't do any reinstalls for sure.


----------



## jneebz (Sep 11, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> This is an old thread that got revived. Are others still having this problem?


Yes. I have to remove Spaces from my plugins folder to open projects. I switched to Valhalla Room also for the time being. No luck with permission repair.

Jay, would EW support take a look at my crash/hang logs?

Cubase Pro 8.0.10 - Mac OSX 10.10.4 - 32GB RAM - VEPro (latest v.) - Spaces (latest v.)


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 12, 2015)

jneebz said:


> Yes. I have to remove Spaces from my plugins folder to open projects. I switched to Valhalla Room also for the time being. No luck with permission repair.
> 
> Jay, would EW support take a look at my crash/hang logs?
> 
> Cubase Pro 8.0.10 - Mac OSX 10.10.4 - 32GB RAM - VEPro (latest v.) - Spaces (latest v.)




Absolutely yes. Email them to me with your info and a precise description.


----------



## jneebz (Sep 12, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Absolutely yes. Email them to me with your info and a precise description.



Thanks Jay! I just sent you an email with details.
-Jamie


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 12, 2015)

jneebz said:


> Thanks Jay! I just sent you an email with details.
> -Jamie



Got it and will pass it on.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Just chiming in to say: since installing the latest Spaces update, I am now suffering from the issue described above.
Cubase 8.0.20, Spaces 1.1.23, Win7 64x
Will update after some troubleshooting (uninstall / reinstall etc.)

EDIT:
Fixed my issue.
When I installed the Spaces update, it did not replace the '.dll' file in my VST plugins folder. Once I replaced the old .dll with the new one, Cubase projects loaded fine. Hopefully the other guys can get a resolution soon.


----------



## feeserface (Sep 16, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> This is an old thread that got revived. Are others still having this problem?


Absolutely. I too have had the issue recently. Cubase 8, Spaces 1.1.23 Mac Yosemite. I turn off Spaces and my sequences load fine. Enable spaces and cubase "quits unexpectedly" upon loading the project. Submitted a Support Ticket to EW late last week and as of yet have not heard back. Will report when I do.


----------



## samphony (Sep 16, 2015)

I had issues with studio one as well not so with Logic. Strange


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 28, 2015)

feeserface said:


> Absolutely. I too have had the issue recently. Cubase 8, Spaces 1.1.23 Mac Yosemite. I turn off Spaces and my sequences load fine. Enable spaces and cubase "quits unexpectedly" upon loading the project. Submitted a Support Ticket to EW late last week and as of yet have not heard back. Will report when I do.



I got a response to this.

"_Hi Jay,
I can reproduce the crash with the current release of Spaces and it looks like it’s fixed in the next update."_


----------



## Dan J. B. (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi guys, new here 

Just wanted to add that QL Spaces 1.1.23 is crashing Cubase 7.5 on reopening projects with it in here too. Removed all plugins from folders and added one by one to find this out, opening the project each time. I had about 6 instances of Spaces on group tracks for strings, brass etc.

Additionally I had problems getting an earlier version to work in Pro Tools 10 with it just crashing when loading Spaces in an open session. Not tried 1.1.23 in PT since tho.

Hope this does get fixed in an update very soon otherwise it's simply unusable and a waste of money.

_OS X 10.9.5, 12 core 3.46GHz Mac Pro, 32GB_


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Oct 22, 2015)

Ohh cool didn't realize there was a spaces update. I love it, but it does freeze from time to time and when I try to delete it from a track in cubase it would crash the session. updating now


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2015)

Any news on this?


----------



## Peter Costa (Nov 4, 2015)

the only workaround I've found is unplugging my iLok before loading the project, but afterwards I have to go in and reload the reverb patches. An update on an update would update me on this update.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2015)

Peter Costa said:


> the only workaround I've found is unplugging my iLok before loading the project, but afterwards I have to go in and reload the reverb patches. An update on an update would update me on this update.


Thanks - but that's no really an option. Pretty lame - since I am having the problem since I bought the Reverb...


----------



## Jaap (Nov 11, 2015)

Did you try the newest PLAY update? They fixed an issue where projects with both PLAY and Spaces would crash. Maybe this helps?
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/play-4-3-0-is-now-available-for-download.49617/#post-3909373


----------



## Peter Costa (Nov 11, 2015)

I actually just e-mailed EW yesterday and they sent me an update through Dropbox. I know they get underplayed sometimes but I've had nothing but good experiences with EW customer service.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 11, 2015)

Peter Costa said:


> I actually just e-mailed EW yesterday and they sent me an update through Dropbox. I know they get underplayed sometimes but I've had nothing but good experiences with EW customer service.


An update for Spaces? Or the PLAY update?


----------



## Peter Costa (Nov 11, 2015)

They sent me a link for spaces 1.1.24


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 11, 2015)

I've been having problems also with C8 crashing upon opening. Hope this fixes it!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 12, 2015)

Hmmm, if it is not released yet, not sure about that Peter.


----------



## Peter Costa (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks Jay, I'll delete the link


----------



## Cat (Nov 18, 2015)

I was having the same problems - Cubase 8 (Win 7 x64) crashing when opening older projects or templates. I removed the Spaces plugin and I don't get anymore issues. Hope the update is arround the corner.


----------



## PeterDB (Nov 30, 2015)

Cat said:


> I was having the same problems - Cubase 8 (Win 7 x64) crashing when opening older projects or templates. I removed the Spaces plugin and I don't get anymore issues. Hope the update is arround the corner.


 Just to chime in: I am on Cubase 8 Pro, Mac - any project saved with one or more instances of EW QL Spaces will not be able to be reloaded. Reload freezes midway, locks the machine, requires major force quit to kill Cubase.
The only workaround I found that if I ever want to reopen a project I need to remove all instances of QL Spaces before
saving. Make a note of the settings and reload Spaces next time.
Needless to say, this makes EW QL Spaces unusable for me. EW (SoundOnLine) said they were able to recreate the problem but could not provide any timeframe for a fix.
I've asked for my money back.


----------



## kdm (Nov 30, 2015)

Spaces was causing intermittent ASIO spikes in Nuendo 7 here (as of 2 weeks ago), so I had to stop using it as well. It is of no use. Support hasn't been very helpful solving problems with Spaces either, so I've found another solution.


----------



## Cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I have eliminated all Spaces instances from my template (1+2 PCs). Replaced them with Valhalla. No more crashes, better ASIO performance. Done. It sounds pretty close.


----------



## IFM (Nov 30, 2015)

Weirdly (thankfully) I'm not having this issue.


----------



## Dan J. B. (Dec 3, 2015)

Version 1.1.24 is now available at http://www.soundsonline.com/Support?section=updates&article= and specifically states fixing the problem.

At first I thought it made no difference as my existing projects were still crashing when opening however I've found it now works after removing and replacing all instances by doing the following.

1. Remove the Spaces Component and VST from Mac HDD folders (Both old or new versions, I did this after updating) and just drag them elsewhere like desktop.
2. Open the Cubase project with Spaces in and after clicking ok when told Spaces is missing, remove all the 'missing' instances of Spaces and then save and close the project. Obviously making note of any settings if needed.
3. Drag the new Spaces Component and VST back to their associated folders on Mac HDD or use the update installer.
4. Re-open the Cubase project and load as many instances of Spaces as you want and save/close again. Now the project should open all the time.

Bit of messing around especially if you have a lot of existing projects with Spaces in but should only need doing once.

I've now got a reasonable sized template including 8 instances of Spaces on groups which is opening every time.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 3, 2015)

Good to hear, Dan, thanks.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 16, 2016)

gurucomposer said:


> The same problem was happening for me so I updated Spaces and everything seemed okay. Now, I can't load more than one instance of Spaces without it crashing my DAW. I'm using Cubase. Can I have my money back please because this product is defective.



Since not all Cubase users are having this issue apparently, that conclusion would seem an overreach. 

Have you filed a support ticket yet?


----------



## gurucomposer (Jan 16, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Since not all Cubase users are having this issue apparently, that conclusion would seem an overreach.
> 
> Have you filed a support ticket yet?


Hi Jay, I actually edited my post since then. The problem is not loading more than one instance. It is that if I try and duplicate an instance of Spaces, Cubase crashes. I.E. holding option and dragging the plugin. Yes, I've sent in a ticket.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 16, 2016)

If you don't get help in a reasonably timely fashion, let me know.


----------



## gurucomposer (Jan 16, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> If you don't get help in a reasonably timely fashion, let me know.


Okay thanks a lot!


----------



## Dan J. B. (Jan 16, 2016)

@gurucomposer I'm having the same issue in Cubase 7.5 when attempting to duplicate/option drag a Spaces instance to a new insert slot Cubase just crashes, and I too have felt like it's defective and wanted my money back. This was for a short time quashed with the latest version release fixing the afore mentioned in this thread 'crashing upon loading project's with Spaces in' however this remaining issue along with another big one is bringing it back.

I use a template so option dragging/duplicating instances isn't a big issue for me, albeit annoying. The main thing is that in my template I have around 8 instances of Spaces with various presets. I can load the (12x Kontakts empty of instruments) Cubase template and sessions with some instruments in fine however it seems as soon as I get to a decent amount of instruments (barely enough for good scoring) after saving a project it won't open again unless I remove Spaces from the plugin folders.

So basically it's limiting me to only being able to compose with a handful of instruments in order to have later access to projects.

Handful of my instruments and Spaces or as many instruments as I require and another reverb.. It's becoming an obvious decision.

Also I'm on a 12 core 3.46GHz 32GB PCI-e+SSD Mac Pro so I'm hard pushed to believe this is a system issue. Especially considering the same projects open fine after removing Spaces from plugin folders.

As for support tickets, when I sent a detailed one months back regarding the 'crashing upon loading project's' I received the weakest reply with literally a sentence saying to please download the full version of Spaces here, and a link... To the version I had! Full version? I never said I only had a demo, because I didn't. Didn't even seem like my message was read before replying. Seriously, might as well have asked me if my computer was plugged in.

One thing I'm happier (for want of a better word) about is that I bought Spaces when it was on offer for $90 or £90 (I forget) so I didn't pay full price for something I can barely use.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 16, 2016)

Dan J. B. said:


> @gurucomposer
> As for support tickets, when I sent a detailed one months back regarding the 'crashing upon loading project's' I received the weakest reply with literally a sentence saying to please download the full version of Spaces here, and a link... To the version I had! Full version? I never said I only had a demo, because I didn't. Didn't even seem like my message was read before replying. Seriously, might as well have asked me if my computer was plugged in.



As i have posted many times before, if you file a support ticket and you do not get a timely or satisfactory response, that is the time to email me with the issue and let me see if I can get you a more satisfactory one. I cannot always, but a lot of folks here will tell you that I have indeed been able to for them.


----------



## Dan J. B. (Jan 17, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> As i have posted many times before, if you file a support ticket and you do not get a timely or satisfactory response, that is the time to email me with the issue and let me see if I can get you a more satisfactory one. I cannot always, but a lot of folks here will tell you that I have indeed been able to for them.



Ok thanks, I only joined here a few weeks back and this was several months ago. Know you're here now.


----------



## Dan J. B. (Feb 4, 2016)

gurucomposer said:


> Okay so the problem is even worse than I thought. It's not if you option drag, it's if you drag Space at all, Cubase will crash. I do not want to have this ticking time bomb in any of my projects because it is defective and I don't want to risk forgetting about not being able to drag it, and have my whole project crash and lose a bunch of work. I filed a support ticket 2 weeks ago. Jennifer said she would credit me for my payment and take my license back. She said it would take 2 to 4 business days. I was happy.
> 
> Well now it's been 10 business days, and I have not gotten my money back like Jennifer (EW Support) promised. Jay, can you please have them give me my money back. I will gladly return the license. I do not want to have a huge problem waiting to happen in a bunch of my channels in my project.



I finally cut my losses after more crashes during opening projects and bought Reverberate 2. Sounds great and no issues so far with around 10 instances in my template. Also add all the IRs you want 

I'd love my money back for Spaces too but I bought it on offer about 2 years ago so not going to waste any more of my time trying to get that back. 

Altiverb will be the next step when funds permit


----------



## Dan J. B. (Feb 4, 2016)

gurucomposer said:


> Ya Dan, unfortunately, I bought this at full price, and it is really not fair of them to not give me a refund since their product is defective. If their product worked, I would not be asking for one. I am sure more users have this problem, but just don't speak up.



Totally agree it's wrong to be selling a clearly defective product and being quiet when it comes to complaining customers who are having these issues and not being publicly open in sorting this problem out or refunding them.

I doubt I'd have moved to another reverb if Spaces didn't have these issues and my trust in it hadn't gone. When working, it does sound fantastic. But I feel it needs a complete rewrite. The small code tweaks aren't working. Also I agree we can't be the only ones with these issues.

Hope you get your money back.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 4, 2016)

Not disputing anyone's reports, but I just don't have this problem in Logic Pro, nor apparently do ALL Cubase users. I wish I knew why.


----------



## Dan J. B. (Feb 4, 2016)

I use Cubase 7.5 with these issues. Also Spaces would crash Pro Tools 10. Updated Spaces and PT to 12.0.4 now and seems to load ok but I've not tested on a large project.

For me Spaces works ok in Cubase until the projects contain a certain number of instruments.

I just personally don't have the time to remove Spaces for the plugins folder whenever a project decides it won't open and then replace them all and all their settings in the project.

I've had this on a MacBook Pro with Cubase 5 and Mac Pro 12 core with Cubase 7.5.

Anyway moved on now  Cheers


----------



## PeterDB (Feb 4, 2016)

It's now 2016 and this problem of EW QL Spaces crashing Cubase remains unresolved. For over 2 years.
Time to look at other DAW and/or EW QL Spaces alternatives.
It's a shame - both are great products but they are, clearly, incompatible.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 5, 2016)

Cubase users who AREN'T having this problem, any thoughts about what is different on yours?


----------



## IFM (Feb 5, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Cubase users who AREN'T having this problem, any thoughts about what is different on yours?


I forgot to test it this morning but will tonight and report back. I don't recall ever having a crash doing this in C8 (8.5). 
Chris


----------



## musicformedia (Feb 5, 2016)

Cubase 6 (not 6.5) and its still happening here for years on end. I've given up using it and using another reverb plugin instead. Shame :(


----------



## Dan J. B. (Feb 5, 2016)

Perhaps an OS version or Mac/PC problem? I'm on Mavericks. People having issues on both?

Or a sound card issue... Focusrite here. No idea tho tbh just throwing things out there and I'd be pretty surprised if those make a difference :/


----------



## IFM (Feb 5, 2016)

Well I can confirm an instant crash and it happens even if you drag it into another slot (not copy). I am on El Cap, Map Pro 5,1 12 core, 64 gig ram. Tried it in LPX and no issues at all so it is clearly something incompatible in Cubase/Spaces.


----------



## PeterDB (Feb 5, 2016)

The usual resolution method for these issues is for the software manufacturer to 1st replicate the problem under controlled conditions, then diagnose the problem and provide a fix, test and distribute. I understood that EW had in fact successfully replicated the problem, so would be interested to know the outcome.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm running spaces in cubase 8.0.3 on a MacPro 4,1 OS 10.9.5, and I can option -> drag spaces to another slot just fine. I can also run multiple Spaces instances without issues. I am running Spaces 1.1.24.


----------



## jonathanwright (Feb 6, 2016)

Just gave this a quick test.

Spaces does indeed crash Cubase 8.5, but only when an IR is loaded. If Spaces is 'empty' then it copies/moves without a problem.

No problems with Logic X and Studio One 3.


----------



## IFM (Feb 6, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> Just gave this a quick test.
> 
> Spaces does indeed crash Cubase 8.5, but only when an IR is loaded. If Spaces is 'empty' then it copies/moves without a problem.
> 
> No problems with Logic X and Studio One 3.



I would crash with or without an IR loaded. Oddly I have no issues loading projects with Spaces, just moving slots. I can however, move slots on the same channel with no issues...the crashing is if you move it to another channel. 
Chris


----------



## IFM (Mar 1, 2016)

So has EW acknowledged this issue as it seems it happens in everyone's Cubase?


----------



## ghostnote (Mar 1, 2016)

I've had so many issues with spaces and play which almost all have been solved by updating the graphics card driver. The last Spaces update however seemed to have a tremendous impact on my CPU and I couldn't get rid of it. There was a thread a couple of weeks ago where somebody said he had issues with a new Cubase version. After he set up his template from ground up, the problem disappeared. I'm not sure if I want to try that.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 1, 2016)

Dragonwind said:


> So has EW acknowledged this issue as it seems it happens in everyone's Cubase?



Chris, it _doesn't_ happen to everybody using Cubase, look at JT3 Jon's post. But yes, EW has acknowledged that it is happening to some Cubase users and is working on a fix.


----------



## IFM (Mar 1, 2016)

That's because he's on 8.0.3. I'm on 8.5.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 1, 2016)

Dragonwind said:


> That's because he's on 8.0.3. I'm on 8.5.



Go back to 8.03 then? 

Anyway I hope EW and Steinberg figure it out. Judging from the Cubase /VE PRO issues there seems to be something about Cubase that makes it more problematic for other developers to insure compatability with consistently than Logic Pro, DP, and some others. I am not blaming Steinberg, just making an observation.


----------



## IFM (Mar 1, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Go back to 8.03 then?
> 
> Anyway I hope EW and Steinberg figure it out. Judging from the Cubase /VE PRO issues there seems to be something about Cubase that makes it more problematic for other developers to insure compatability with consistently than Logic Pro, DP, and some others. I am not blaming Steinberg, just making an observation.



No way lol. I just stay conscious on not moving Spaces. I've not had it crash any other way.


----------



## Dan J. B. (Mar 2, 2016)

I was having project opening issues in 7.5 so it's definitely not version specific.

I seem to remember the last update fixing the problem with moving instances inside cubase but the opening projects issue remained. Cubase would open projects with one Spaces instance and very few tracks and instruments but anything more (no where near a template) and 'Cubase Quit Unexpectedly'.

Hope they figure it out and come up with a solution at some point. I did like using Spaces


----------



## dfhagai (Mar 23, 2016)

Same issue here with latest Spaces and Cubase 8.51.


----------



## JT3_Jon (May 28, 2016)

I updated to Cubase 8.5 this week and guess what.... I now have this bug! When I option-drag Spaces from one channel to another Cubase 8.5 Crashes. I then opened the same project in Cubase 8.04 my option-drag crashes here now as well! WOW!! Dont know why it all worked perfectly before in 8.03 but it now in 8.04 & 8.5.15 I get the crashes/bug. Weird how this issue is only with spaces. All other plugins I've tried do not crash when option-dragging from channels in the mixer.

Has there been a fix or are we all just dealing with it?


----------



## PeterDB (May 28, 2016)

JT3_Jon said:


> I updated to Cubase 8.5 this week and guess what.... I now have this bug! When I option-drag Spaces from one channel to another Cubase 8.5 Crashes. I then opened the same project in Cubase 8.04 my option-drag crashes here now as well! WOW!! Dont know why it all worked perfectly before in 8.03 but it now in 8.04 & 8.5.15 I get the crashes/bug. Weird how this issue is only with spaces. All other plugins I've tried do not crash when option-dragging from channels in the mixer.
> 
> Has there been a fix or are we all just dealing with it?



Given that this problem 1st started being reported in 2014 according to this thread and still no EW fix must tell you something. 
In terms of 'dealing with it' people have probably simply moved away from Spaces to alternative products: 2 years and no fix is really just unacceptable. 
Personally I love QL Spaces and if I really want to use it I'll apply to a channel, export, then remove Spaces, re-save. 
If I save with QL Spaces that project can never be reopened. 
Disappointing however, I cannot really do this clumsy workaround when really busy.


----------



## Dan J. B. (Jun 2, 2016)

JT3_Jon said:


> I updated to Cubase 8.5 this week and guess what.... I now have this bug! When I option-drag Spaces from one channel to another Cubase 8.5 Crashes. I then opened the same project in Cubase 8.04 my option-drag crashes here now as well! WOW!! Dont know why it all worked perfectly before in 8.03 but it now in 8.04 & 8.5.15 I get the crashes/bug. Weird how this issue is only with spaces. All other plugins I've tried do not crash when option-dragging from channels in the mixer.
> 
> Has there been a fix or are we all just dealing with it?



As Peter said, they've had plenty of time to sort this but don't seem to think it's important. Whilst I like the sound and simplicity of Spaces, I can't work with it, so I've moved on. I bought Reverberate 2 a while back and haven't thought about it since. I'd love to get Altiverb but wouldn't we all


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 2, 2016)

Dan J. B. said:


> I'd love to get Altiverb but wouldn't we all



Not me, I sold it.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 2, 2016)

The damn thing even still has that pre-delay bug they claimed to have fixed, like, what? 3 years ago or something?


----------



## Dan J. B. (Jun 2, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Not me, I sold it.



Oh yeah, didn't like it? Looks great. What didn't you like about it?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 2, 2016)

Dan J. B. said:


> Oh yeah, didn't like it? Looks great. What didn't you like about it?




Collectively adds muddiness I think. The day I swapped out my half dozen or so Altiverbs instances for QL Spaces on a project, it immediately sounded clearer to me.


----------



## rpaillot (Jun 2, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Chris, it _doesn't_ happen to everybody using Cubase, look at JT3 Jon's post. But yes, EW has acknowledged that it is happening to some Cubase users and is working on a fix.



EastWest, just one advice, please hire real software developers..


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 2, 2016)

This bug has caused me to stop using Spaces as well. It worked fine when I demoed the plugin and when I first purchased, but somewhere along the line it stopped functioning correctly. Should have kept better notes but when you are in the middle of working....

Unfortunately this is not the first time I've had bugs with EW software, support acknowledges the bug, but the fix never comes or comes years later. Unfortunately I need my purchases to work as advertised and expected when I purchase, so I have stopped purchasing EW products completely. Support is just as important as development / features, and it seems EW do not make it a priority to fix issues like these, so I will vote with my wallet and no longer support them, which is a shame as they do make great sounding products! I've always thought if you could combine VSL's support & software programming abilities with EW's sound, you'd have the ultimate sample company.


----------



## Dan J. B. (Jun 3, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Collectively adds muddiness I think. The day I swapped out my half dozen or so Altiverbs instances for QL Spaces on a project, it immediately sounded clearer to me.



Ah ok. Haven't used it so can't comment personally. Like I say I did like Spaces and the IRs sound great but unfortunately I just can't use it. I'm content with Reverberate 2 for the foreseeable future. only £80 and you can add more IRs which you can't in Spaces.


----------

